# Air Bubbles



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I always get air bubbles in my tank after a water change, is it okay to put my betta in while they are there? Also is there a way to take them away?


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I get them too, and I think most people will say they do also. I think it's from your tap, if it's one of those one with an airator on it...like a water saving device..not sure exactly how that works but most times the bubbles disappear on their own. My boys have fun trying to catch them and make a game out of it.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

lol, alright so it is normal?


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

its the gas bubbles from when the water is under pressure in the water line (i believe). they will go away eventually or if they bug you that much you can get rid of them manually.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

lol, they don't bug me that much, I just didn't know if it was okay to put my betta in because I thought they could pop and hurt my betta or something, also is .1 ppm of nitrate okay for my betta to be in?


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

yes its nitr*I*te and ammonia that you want to worry about


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

My ammonia is in the safe zone according to my test thing and my nitrItes are at 0.1 ppm


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Is this a sponge filter?

http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...cp&kw=sponge+filter&origkw=sponge+filter&sr=1

Also would this let my tank hood close?

http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...s=A-StorePrice-PET&parentPage=family&keepsr=1


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> Is this a sponge filter?


 Not alone, its just a sponge. Its prob. meant to go on a filter intake or bottom of powerhead.
A sponge filter needs a place to attach an airline or a powerhead.
A air driven sponge: 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+3940&pcatid=3940
A sponge that could use either air or powerhead
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+3950&pcatid=3950

Also would this let my tank hood close?
Don't know, Can you cut out a piece of the hood?


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't think I can, I have one of those hard plastic hoods that come with eclipse systems


----------

